# Kaufentscheidung Canyon



## Zi-Na-Di-Ne (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich möchte mir gerne ein Canyon kaufen (unten stehen die Links)
ich weiß nicht genau für welches ich mich entscheiden soll.

Das Canyon Strive mit 160mm Federweg
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/strive-al-4-0-race.html
Rahmen XS für meine Größe. Bedenken hier, nutze ich den Federweg aus? Bin 160cm und wiege 55kg. Vor allem ist es auch relativ schwer

oder das Canyon Spectral
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2017/spectral-al-6-0-wmn.html
Ist leichter und hat einen 140mm Federweg.

Ich fahre Alpin aber auch gerne in der Fränkischen.

Fährt zufällig jemand eins davon oder kann mir Tipps geben bei der Kaufentscheidung?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Nami (10. Mai 2017)

Hi Zi-Na-Di-Ne,
Ich habe das Spectral 7,0 EX vom letzten Jahr und bin super zufrieden. Es ist leicht, fährt sich prima, auch im rumpeligen Gelände und Sprünge kann es wohl auch gut. Da habe ich allerdings wenig Erfahrung (bei mir sind es nur Hüpfer bisher) ich habe aber andere mit dem Rad gesehen, das sah echt gut aus. Ich fahre gerne Touren, Flowtrails, ab und zu im Bikepark. Das macht das Radel alles bestens. Das Strive ist definitiv schwerer, wippt etwas beim Berg auf fahren, das hat mich sehr gestört und es ist länger. Das ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bin letztes Jahr zu einer Testausfahrt damit unterwegs gewesen. Das war auf jeden Fall interessant . Die Canyon Leute sagen aber selbst, wenn man gerne Touren fährt und keine Riesen Sprünge machen möchte ist das Spectral das bessere Rad.
Vielleicht hast du da ja doch nochmal die Möglichkeit zum ausprobieren. Das ist echt am allerbesten.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim aussuchen 
LG Nami


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zi-Na-Di-Ne (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Nami,

vielen Dank für die Info, das hat mir schon sehr geholfen. Das Strive ist halt sehr gut ausgestattet, da überlegt man sich für den Preis schon, das bessere zu nehmen. Aber es ist auch immer die Frage, ob es dann für mich auch den entsprechenden Nutzen bringt. Fährst du denn auch Trails in den Alpe damit?


----------



## karmakiller (11. Mai 2017)

Nimm doch ein Spectral EX - die haben vorne 150mm Federweg!


----------



## Nami (11. Mai 2017)

Genau das habe ich, die Alpen dürften kein Problem für das Rad sein.


----------



## Aishmo (11. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne zwei Leute die das Spectral fahren und jemanden der das Strive fährt. Ich würde sagen das kommt ganz auf deinen Fahrstil an. Das Strive ist schon eher was fürs Grobe. Das heisst gemütlich bergauf (wiegt ja auch etwas mehr) und runter kannst du es damit ziemlich knallen lassen (wenn du das willst ) . Du selbst wiegst ja jetzt auch nicht so viel und wenn du recht "normal" unterwegs bist, dass heisst nicht unbedingt die dicken Sprünge und Drops fährst, wirst du wahrscheinlich kaum den gesamten Federweg vom Strive nutzen. Das ist schon ein richtiges Enduro Bike. Mit dem Spectral kannst du meiner Meinung nach so einiges anstellen. Die eine die es fährt ist ziemlich normal damit unterwegs winken: @Nami ) und super glücklich mit dem Rad und die andere z.B. fährt damit 5m+ Doubles, Drops über 1,5m und sogar Downhillrennen  und das Rad macht alles mit (sie ist auch ne leichte Fahrerin). Ich finde das Spectral hat ein riesen Einsatzbereich und ich würde es auch eher bevorzugen.


----------



## xyzHero (11. Mai 2017)

Joe Barnes fährt häufig mit dem Spectral Enduro-Rennen im Canyon Factory Team.
Ich denke wenn er es für tauglich hält, sollte es ausreichend potent sein.
Ich würde es persönlich dem Strive vorziehen, kann es aber wegen dem zu langen Sitzrohr in M nicht fahren.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## blackbike__ (11. Mai 2017)

das spectral macht schon ne ganze menge mit. ich fahr es seit 2014 und es vermittelt echt super viel sicherheit, ob alpen oder verblockte trails hier um die ecke, macht alles richtig spaß damit.
ich hatte am anfang eine fox-talas drin. die war auf mein gewicht (60 kg) so gar nicht abstimmbar (rauschte durch die erste hälfte des federwegs viel zu schnell durch um dann in der zweiten hälfte viel zu schenll dicht zu machen). hab dann ne pike eingebaut, die ist sowas von gut und auch bestens auf geringes gewicht abstimmbar! ob die fox gabeln da mittlerweile aufgeholt haben, weiß ich nicht. meine emofehlung wäre jedenfalls die pike und gerne mit 150mm.
hast du gesehen, dass es im outlet ein 8.0ex in xs um 900€ reduziert gibt? das ist ein echt gutes angebot!
lg und viel spaß bei der entscheidung und beim biken


----------



## Lalyle (12. Mai 2017)

blackbike__ schrieb:


> hab dann ne pike eingebaut, die ist sowas von gut und auch bestens auf geringes gewicht abstimmbar!



Jetzt muss ich nachhaken - da bin ich gespannt. Wie hast du eingestellt/abgestimmt? Ich bin beim besten Willen nirgends hingekommen mit fast identischem Gewicht und einer 140er Pike. Mit der Awk jetzt ist sie fein.


----------



## blackbike__ (12. Mai 2017)

Beim Luftdruck habe ich mich an die Empfehlung von RS gehalten, liege da aber sehr am unteren Ende des empfohlenen Bereichs. Zugstufe ziemlich weit offen.
Sie spricht sensibel an, steht schön hoch im Federweg, was ich grad im Steilen und bei Stufen sehr mag und gibt den Federweg ziemlich linear frei. Es gelingt mir aber tatsächlich kaum, den gesamten Federweg zu nutzen, hat mich aber nie gestört, solange sie sich trotzdem komfortabel genug anfühlt und mir vor allem viel Sicherheit im schwierigen Gelände vermittelt.

Was ist Awk?


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2017)

AWK -> Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (12. Mai 2017)

danke


----------



## frogmatic (29. Mai 2017)

Ein Kumpel hat schon zum zweiten Mal den Climb Switch in seinem Strive ersetzen müssen, ist ein Teil das wohl etwas empfindlich ist.
Sein Spectral ist da unempfindlicher.
Er kommt auf der anderen Seite mit knapp 90kg eher an die Grenze des kurzen Luftdämpfers, das sollte hier aber wohl kein Problem sein 

Ansonsten habe ich noch eine Freundin, die ein Spectral als Nachfolger für ihr Trek Scratch angeschafft hat, und neulich beim gemeinsamen radeln sehr zufrieden damit war; sie ist eine langjährig routinierte Fahrerin, die ehemals auch bei Hochschulmeisterschaften aktiv war.

Persönlich habe ich kein Canyon, aber mittlerweile würde ich sagen, dass Federweg nicht alles ist, sondern Geometrie und Hinterbaukinematik auch eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Mein Banshee Spitfire steht meinem Cotic Rocket trotz (auf dem Papier) 2cm weniger Federweg hinten in der Bergab-Performance in nichts nach.

Von außen gesehen machst du sicher mit keinem was falsch; meine Wenigkeit sieht den Climb Switch etwas kritisch. Wenn er funktioniert tut er das wohl gut...


----------

